# Tide Chart and Fishing for Springmaid



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I just found this link which is excellent in my opinion. You click on the link and it gives you detailed tide data and fishing activity for a given date. Low tide today is supposed to have very high fishing activity (3 fish). It seems in just browsing that fishing is usually better at low tide. Can some of you experts tell me how useful this data is? Thanks!
http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/south-carolina/springmaid-pier :fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

1st time I have seen that chart. nice! I usually use this one for tides....http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/locations/2093.html. And this one for activity.....http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx. nice to have them together


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like the one I posted is really good with the daily report and the fish symbols. Do you think low tide is better fishing most of the time in the surf?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Looks like the one I posted is really good with the daily report and the fish symbols. Do you think low tide is better fishing most of the time in the surf?


Low tide will produce fish in the ocean but I personally prefer high tide on the beach... low tide is always good in the creeks


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The Skink said:


> 1st time I have seen that chart. nice! I usually use this one for tides....http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/locations/2093.html. And this one for activity.....http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx. nice to have them together


Skink, noticed there is a like page for Garden City Pier since you were fishing there.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Skink, noticed there is a like page for Garden City Pier since you were fishing there.


I haven't been at GCP for over 2 years. I just use the location for tide searches.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Could say it was right today I suppose. Spanish bit til 9-9:30.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

2 PM looks twice as good as this morning according to chart and number of fish. Be interesting to get a report on if they are biting at that time.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> 2 PM looks twice as good as this morning according to chart and number of fish. Be interesting to get a report on if they are biting at that time.


Won't be from me! I'm on hour 24 of no sleep with some psychology homework still to do.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a firm believer in Solunar charts. I have seen them work inshore and offshore


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

how do you read the solar lunar chart ?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

You can catch fish at low tide or high tide. The fish are always swimming around.
Supposed good activity or not? I looked up July 19th which was a day I saw 20+ keeper up to 20 inches flounder caught, I caught 3 keepers that day and a king on top. Fish activity was: Average. 

This chart does not tell you the water, surf, structure, and bait conditions which play a role. When it does, call me as I will be busy fishing and it will tell me that I am wasting my time.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

beady said:


> how do you read the solar lunar chart ?


Look at the graph. The number of fish at the bottom shows you how good the fishing should be at the given time. Just click on any date and the same data will come up for that date. For example, today it said the best fishing would be at 2 pm. 6 fish showing. Cutbait just posted he caught 20 trout at that time. Smoothlures reported that the morning bite by Spanish was on on the pier. At the time 3 fish showed on the chart. So theoretically the chart tells you the best time to go fishing each day providing the weather is cooperating. Both times were close to low tide today.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

The last two nights my sons and Bigrig have caught lots of blues, nice Flounder and spanish Mackerel all on the incoming tide about 2-3 hours before high tide.

We have our best luck any time after about 2 hours after low tide, with the best if it correlates dawn or dusk


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> The last two nights my sons and Bigrig have caught lots of blues, nice Flounder and spanish Mackerel all on the incoming tide about 2-3 hours before high tide.
> 
> We have our best luck any time after about 2 hours after low tide, with the best if it correlates dawn or dusk


Where are you catching blues? There were 0 put on the deck at Springmaid today and no one has seen any that I talked to.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

in the surf, and I wasn't my son and Bigrig was  I have a freezer full


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> You can catch fish at low tide or high tide. The fish are always swimming around.
> Supposed good activity or not? I looked up July 19th which was a day I saw 20+ keeper up to 20 inches flounder caught, I caught 3 keepers that day and a king on top. Fish activity was: Average.
> This chart does not tell you the water, surf, structure, and bait conditions which play a role. When it does, call me as I will be busy fishing and it will tell me that I am wasting my time.


Not supposed to tell you that other stuff. Just more data for the fisherman to use. Only saying that the probability of better fishing is at the time the tides and solar and lunar effects are in unison. Some use it. Some don't. Just have to use your personal experiences to be the judge. The Skink swears by it and you say it makes no difference. If you are fishing, it is a good day if you catch nothing, right?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surfmom said:


> The last two nights my sons and Bigrig have caught lots of blues, nice Flounder and spanish Mackerel all on the incoming tide about 2-3 hours before high tide.
> 
> We have our best luck any time after about 2 hours after low tide, with the best if it correlates dawn or dusk


Surfmom, what bait are you using?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Mullet maybe some shrimp. I wasn't there I just saw the fish


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

remember there's an extreme high & low tide right now with the blood moon/full moon/ new moon....I can't keep track of them lately...sorry


----------

